# Local Energy Drink juices.



## OPium46 (13/7/17)

Hey guys! Anybody know of some good energy drink flavoured juices made locally? Closest I've come across is Rebel from Twisp. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/7/17)

@OPium46 this is in search of life.... I am yet to find anything like rebel as yet

Spent countless hrs trying to replicate to no avail

As bono wud say : still haven't found what I'm looking for


----------



## OPium46 (13/7/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @OPium46 this is in search of life.... I am yet to find anything like rebel as yet
> 
> Spent countless hrs trying to replicate to no avail
> 
> As bono wud say : still haven't found what I'm looking for


Sigh


----------



## KZOR (13/7/17)

OPium46 said:


> Sigh


Have you tried CAP Energy Drink ? I find that to be fairly close. 
https://www.blckvapour.co.za/products/energy-drink-concentrate-cap


----------



## OPium46 (13/7/17)

KZOR said:


> Have you tried CAP Energy Drink ? I find that to be fairly close.
> https://www.blckvapour.co.za/products/energy-drink-concentrate-cap


I haven't tried it as I'm not really into the DIY thing. I guess I must have to get into to get what I want  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/7/17)

KZOR said:


> Have you tried CAP Energy Drink ? I find that to be fairly close.
> https://www.blckvapour.co.za/products/energy-drink-concentrate-cap


What % @KZOR i have that concentrate but haven't tried yet


----------



## Silver (13/7/17)

OPium46 said:


> Hey guys! Anybody know of some good energy drink flavoured juices made locally? Closest I've come across is Rebel from Twisp.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



+1 on Twisp Rebel @OPium46 
Loved that juice in my Twisp days, especially mixed with some Polar Minf

I do recall one of the DIY folk tried to replicate it and if memory serves correctly, there was a concentrate called "Acai" in the recipe. I cant remember who it was but there were several guys who liked it I think


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/7/17)

Silver said:


> +1 on Twisp Rebel @OPium46
> Loved that juice in my Twisp days, especially mixed with some Polar Minf
> 
> I do recall one of the DIY folk tried to replicate it and if memory serves correctly, there was a concentrate called "Acai" in the recipe. I cant remember who it was but there were several guys who liked it I think


I tried something similiar with Acai plus cherry berry and tfa energy drink but with the lower ohm coils today it's not smooth at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/7/17)

Found one of the older threads @OPium46 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/help-looking-for-a-rebel-flavor-clone.t26469/#post-407748

If you find any others, just post them here and we can merge them into a giant "Rebel" thread


----------



## RichJB (13/7/17)

Wayne did a Monster Energy Drink recipe. I don't want to give the recipe details because he's taken the recipe down but, at the time, he reckoned it was quite similar to Monster. You can see the Live Mixing episode here. He outlines the recipe in the podcast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/7/17)

To me, Twisp Rebel was very much like the Red Bull drink, taste wise
And not like any of the other Energy Drink brands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/7/17)

Silver said:


> To me, Twisp Rebel was very much like the Red Bull drink, taste wise
> And not like any of the other Energy Drink brands


I still look back on twisp rebel with such fond memories.

Twisp juices have clearly been designed to work best in their devices.

I remember way back when, I tried some rebel in my Nautilus tank and wasn't very impressed!

But it the clearo 2 it was tied with nut brittle as my favourites

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (13/7/17)

Still buy Rebel when I am home in Swaziland, buy the 18mg nic from our local Clicks store and mix it down with Dolly Varden to 6mg nic. Gets me through the times I have no mates heading to Jhb to pick up my preferred liquids. For all the (probably justified) bad press regarding Twisp products at least they got something right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (13/7/17)

FA Mad Fruit solo is apparently pretty close to Red Bull.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## OPium46 (13/7/17)

Silver said:


> +1 on Twisp Rebel @OPium46
> Loved that juice in my Twisp days, especially mixed with some Polar Minf
> 
> I do recall one of the DIY folk tried to replicate it and if memory serves correctly, there was a concentrate called "Acai" in the recipe. I cant remember who it was but there were several guys who liked it I think


Yeah I've seen a lot of recipes on a few of the DIY sites, a few of them actually call for Acai. 

I used to burn through the Rebel when I had my Twisp, even used it with my Vapemob Titan and it was great.


----------



## OPium46 (13/7/17)

RichJB said:


> FA Mad Fruit solo is apparently pretty close to Red Bull.


I've got no experience with DIY'ing. Do you think a mix of Energy Drink, Acai and Mad Fruit would be good?


----------



## RichJB (13/7/17)

I doubt it. Mad Fruit apparently doesn't need much, it's the basis of Red Bull. So you'd really need to taste the two side by side, decide what is missing from Mad Fruit, then work on adding that. Energy Drink + Mad Fruit is likely to get muddled as they are both complex flavours. Acai I don't know but have heard it has a chocolate note. I don't know if that will play with Mad Fruit. In Wayne's recipe, he used Mad Fruit as a base and then added mostly green apple. That is the right approach imo: try Mad Fruit and add what is missing, rather than putting several 'energy drink' type flavours together and hoping it balances out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

